# WAGO HLK Anlagenmakros Programmieren?



## Robin (13 April 2014)

Hallo,

Habe mir von Wago die Anlagenmakros und entsprechende Bibliothek runtergeladen.
Und versuche eine Makro inbetrieb zu nehmen also anlagenmakro mit FB Verbinden.Bin neu mit codesys?
Meine Frage ist wie verknüpft man die fertigen Anlagenmakros mit dem FB so das ich es in der Simulation mal testen kann.
Dann scheint bei mir noch die MAkros fehlerhaft zu sein zumindest fehlt immer ein teil in der Visu wie Pumpen und Mischer zb.
Kann mir jemand da weiterhelfen??
Building HVAC_03
 FbHeatingCircuit_01
MakroHeatingCircuit_01

Danke schon mal!


----------



## dingo (13 April 2014)

Hallo Robin,
in Deiner Visualisierung fügst Du ein Zoom auf ein Visualisierungs- Makro ein.






Hier habe ich FbPumpFC in einem Beispiel PLC_PRG als FbPumpFC_01 deklariert.
In der Visualisierung PLC_Visu habe ich ein Zoom auf ConfigPumpFC eingefügt.

Mit der Auswahl <Platzhalter> & im Feld "Ersetzung" kann man mit <F2> die Eingabehilfe aufrufen, hier sucht man "PLC_PRG.FbPumpFC_01.typConfigPumpFC", ...ja richtig suchen unter den Millionen Variablen!

Mit OK bestätigen, jetzt Simulation anwählen & nun sollten in Deiner Visualisierung die Richtigen Variablen angezeigt werden.

MfG aus OWL
Dingo


----------



## Robin (14 April 2014)

Hallo,

warum ist mein Makro Visu im Codesys nicht komplett,siehe bilder??

Gruß
Robin


----------



## dingo (15 April 2014)

Hallo Robin,
welche Bibliothek mit welchen Markos verwendest Du?

Aktuell währe die Building_HVAC_03, hierzu werden die Markos über Projekt- Import in Dein Projekt eingefügt.
Bei mir sind z.B, die 02- Gruppen als Frostschutz aufgelistet.

Vielleicht liegt es an unterschiedlichen Versionen bei der Bib. & Visu- Markos, oder wenn beides einer vorherige Version entsprechen, sind auch hier die Objekte als Baukasten angelegt.
Dann sollten zuerst alle Visu- Makros importiert werden.
Wenn das Projekt fertig ist können evtl. unbenutze gelöscht werden.

MfG aus OWL
Dingo


----------



## Robin (15 April 2014)

Hallo Dingo

jetzt wird es in codesys richtig angezeigt habe alles nochmal neu importiert und funktioniert.
keine Ahnung woran das lag.
Danke für dein Tip

Gruß 
Robin


----------



## RG17 (12 August 2014)

Hallo Ich habe auch ein ähnliches Problem.
Ich hab das Projekt FbVentilationMacro_05 und die Bibliothek HVAC_03 importiert.
Jedoch zeigt mir die Visualisierung auch nur ein Teil an.
Kann mir da jemand helfen?

Gruss RG17


----------



## Robin (13 August 2014)

Hallo RG17,

hast du auch die komplette Bibliothek HVAC_03 über Projekt importiert also die .exp Datei da sind nämlich die einzelnen visualisirungen drin wenn du die nicht in deinem projekt importiert hast zeigt das makro nicht alle visu elemente an. du must im codesys unter visualisierung diesen Ordner HVAC_03 drin haben. Das heisstnicht nur die Bausteine über Biblithek importieren das reicht nicht.
Gruss Robin


----------



## RG17 (13 August 2014)

Danke für deine Antwort.
Ich habe alles Importiert, jedoch jetzt noch das Problem, dass es die Werte welche die Steuerung einliesst nicht in der Visualisierung wider gibt. 
Beim Laden in die Steuerung kommen sehr viele Warnungen wie z.B. Ungültiger Wachtausdruck.
Gruss RG17


----------



## Robin (13 August 2014)

Ok, das heisst du musst noch deine visu mit den werten bzw. mit dem entsprechendem Baustein vereinen den in den Makros sind noch keine zuweisungen welche werte wo stehen deshalb bekommst du die vielen meldungen. Du musst es jetzt so wie oben von dingo beschrieben noch verknüpfen.
Gruss Robin


----------



## MarcJa (13 Oktober 2014)

Moin zusammen.
Der Hinweis hier ist gut. Danke noch einmal dafür.

Ich habe nur mit einem der Makros ein anderes Problem, und zwar zeigt mir CoDeSys beim übersetzten folgende 3 Fehler an:



Kann mir jemand helfen?
Danke achon einmal im voraus.

Gruß Marc...


----------



## Robin (14 Oktober 2014)

Hallo MarcJa

hast du die Eingänge auch an deinem FB belegt mit den entsprechenden werten die sind alle schon vorgegeben musst nur über F2 dann suchen.!


----------



## Robin (14 Oktober 2014)

Fehler:4332
Es wird ein Ausdruck erwartet bei Eingang '<Name>' des Bausteins '<Name>'Der Eingang des Bausteins ist vom Typ VAR_IN_OUT und ist nicht beschaltet.


----------



## MarcJa (15 Oktober 2014)

Moin.
Danke für den Tip.
Soweit klappt alles denke ich.
Bei den oben erwähnten HLK Makros werden die Parameter ja über die Visu deklareiert (sorry ich bin auch noch nicht so bewandert mit den ganzen zeugs )
Nachdem ich nun die vorgefertigten Makros importiert habe (und auch die Visu dazu) (Sind ja ganz schön viele) habe ich das gefühl das der 841 ganz schön langsam geworden ist (liegt das eventuel an den ganzen Visus die ich nicht benutze, aber dank des imports trotzdem alle auf der Steuerung sind?!

Gruß Marc...


----------



## Robin (15 Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

Das kann sehr gut sein bevor du das projekt überträgst solltest du alles bereinigen ausführen, und alles übersetzen. Dann kannst du über 
Projekt/Optionen/Übersetzungsoptionen/Objekte ausschliessen/ Button unbenutzte objekte ausschliessen betätigen,
 dann wird nur das übertragen was du wircklich benutzt in deinem projekt könnete evenruell deiner 841 das aüsführen erleichtern!

Gruss
Robin


----------



## Robin (15 Oktober 2014)

ach so und dann alles nochmal übertragen natürlich!!


----------



## MarcJa (15 Oktober 2014)

Hey.
Danke für den Tip.
Bei mir ist aber der Button unbenutzte Objekte ausschließen grau ?!


----------



## MarcJa (15 Oktober 2014)

Ich kann auch nicht einelne Objekte "manuell" ausschließech (rechter Klick) is auch grau! Hä?


----------



## Robin (15 Oktober 2014)

dein projekt musst du vorher ohne fehler übersetzt haben dann geht das mit dem ausschlissen!!


----------



## Robin (15 Oktober 2014)

alles was nicht benutz wird ist grün hinterlegt in der Baumstruktur!


----------



## MarcJa (15 Oktober 2014)

Hi. Hab ich gemacht.
Aber es scheint keine Besserung zu geben?!


----------



## Robin (15 Oktober 2014)

eigentlich nur ohne fehler! alles bereinigen und dann alles übersetzen und dann darf kein fehler sein warnung ist egal!


----------



## MarcJa (15 Oktober 2014)

Ich bin geradeecht am rande der Verzweifelung.
Ich habe nun aus Spaß mal eine Config tralala Visu (die auch dem Makro entspricht) einfach mal PLC_VISU umbenannt.
Die sollte dann ja zumindest  angezeigt werden.
Nachdem sich dann aber knapp 5 min das Java Logo gedreht hat, passiert gar nix.


Genauso sagt er mir eine Warnung das eine Platzhaltervisualisierung nicht von einer Hauptvisualisierung verwendet wird.....
Wo kann ich denn einer Visualisierung sagen das sie keine Platzhalterfunktion mehr hat?!?
Sorry aber ich steh echt aufm Schlauch.
Marc...


----------



## MarcJa (15 Oktober 2014)

Wie sage ich denn der Visualisierung (bzw. wo) das Sie die Parameter für Baustein XY liefern soll??
Danke schone inaml im voraus! 
Marc...


----------



## Robin (15 Oktober 2014)

Das funktioniert so nicht du must eine visu erstellen und dann diese makro visu dort einfügen als visualisierungelement ein direkter verweis auf makro geht nicht den das sind keine eigenständige visus.
deshalb auvh deine fehlermeldung mit platzhalter...und Hauptvisualisierung!!


----------



## MarcJa (15 Oktober 2014)

Hey. Danke!
Das habe ich verstanden.
Kannst du mir helfen bei der Geschichte mit der Steuerung über eine Visualisierung?
Das Objekt liefert Daten (Kennline, kurve,..) und die solen in der Visu dargestellt werden... Ich weiß nur nich wie?!
Bestimmt über die Programmierbarkeit von Visus mit der SysLibVisu oder?
Wenn ja, hab ich nur ein Problem, er sagt mir nun das er den Variabel TypVisualObjectType nicht kennt??!?
Meine nerven liegen echt blank. 

Danke
Marc...


----------



## Robin (15 Oktober 2014)

Hier das bsp. von dingo

in Deiner Visualisierung fügst Du ein Zoom auf ein Visualisierungs- Makro ein.











Hier habe ich FbPumpFC in einem Beispiel PLC_PRG als FbPumpFC_01 deklariert.
In der Visualisierung PLC_Visu habe ich ein Zoom auf ConfigPumpFC eingefügt.

Mit der Auswahl <Platzhalter> & im Feld "Ersetzung" kann man  mit <F2> die Eingabehilfe aufrufen, hier sucht man  "PLC_PRG.FbPumpFC_01.typConfigPumpFC", ...ja richtig suchen unter den  Millionen Variablen!

Mit OK bestätigen, jetzt Simulation anwählen & nun sollten in Deiner  Visualisierung die Richtigen Variablen angezeigt werden.

MfG aus OWL
Dingo


----------



## MarcJa (15 Oktober 2014)

Ja da habe ich verstanden.
Ich habe gerade gemerkt, dass die entsprechenden Datentypen eines Bausteins aus der Bibliothek nicht mit hinzugefügt werden.
Das kann ja schon des Rätsels Lösung sein.
Weißt du warum das nicht automatisch geschieht? Oder muss ich die alle Manuell eintragen?
Marc...


----------



## Robin (15 Oktober 2014)

Wenn du die Bausteine zu den Makros meinst, ja die musst du mit den einzelnen werten entsprechend belegen,eingang oder ausgang anklicken und über f2 dann die entspechende variable auswählen.


----------



## MarcJa (15 Oktober 2014)

Ich habe das jetzt genau so gemacht, wie oben beschrieben.
Der Baustein funktioniert ach, aber er zeigt nix in der visu an...:sad::sad:


----------



## MarcJa (15 Oktober 2014)

Ah... Nun habe ich es...
Man soll auch in der Zoom Zeile, darunter das "Platzhalter" Kästchen nehmen und nicht im eigentlichen "gezoomten" Stein.
Danke!


----------



## Robin (15 Oktober 2014)

Hallo Marcja;

hast du es hinbekommen,
hab mal bei mir auch getsestet bekomme allerdings mit den Var_in_out probleme wie hast du die jetzt genau deklariert?
mir fehlt der typconfigStartStopOptimization das wird nicht angezeigt bei meiner visu?
Gruss

Robin


----------



## MarcJa (16 Oktober 2014)

Hi.
Ich habe die 3 Var_IN_OUT als Globale Variabeln deklareiert. und dann ind er Visu den Lokalen Teil ausgewählt.
dann sollte es klappen.
Gruß...


----------



## Robin (16 Oktober 2014)

hallo,

na klar das wars OK.

Danke
Gruss Robin


----------



## MarcJa (16 Oktober 2014)

Mal ne andere Frage.
Wie realisiere ich denn am einfachsten einen Differenzschalter? 
Also, wenn Temp 1 > z.b. 40°, dann ausgang auf true, wenn <40° dann ausgang auf false?
Gibts da was einfaches?!
Vielleicht sehe ich auch gerade den Wald vor lauter bäumen nicht mehr, bei den ganzen beschreibungen die ich gerade auf habe..
Danke shcon einmal im Voraus
gruß marc...


----------



## MarcJa (17 Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich hab alles soweit hinbekommen. *freu
Nur 2 Kleinigkeiten habe ich.
Und zwar kann ich ind er Webvisu 3 Parameter nicht einstellen, wie sie in der Beschriebung stehen.
Und zwar z.b. die Laufzeit des einen reglers. keine Ahnung... Siehe bild.
Des weiteren habe ich den Wago Scheduler eingefügt.
In Codesys und der Simulation funktioniert alles prima, nur auf der Web Oberfläche kann  ich keine Zeiten einstellen!
Weiß jemand woran das liegen könnte?
Auch meine selbst eingefügten Bitmaps werden nicht dargestellt..

Danke schon einmal für die Tipps...


----------



## Steuerungsgeri (14 Februar 2016)

Hallo,

ich möchte das heizkreismakro 01 verwenden und habe die variablen alle deklariert und läuft auch soweit.
aber wie kann die die zugehörige visu verwenden? muss ich hier alle variablen einzeln zuordnen oder geht das nur mit dem Platzhalter?!


----------



## Robin (14 Februar 2016)

Hallo Steuerungsgeri,

ja du must die variablen über platzhalter zuweisen.


----------

